# :: ECS Tuning :: C6 A6/S6 Interior L.E.D Lighting Kits!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

You won't believe the difference an LED lighting package makes in your car until you see it with your own eyes. LED illumination is a far brighter and friendlier light, crisp and clean, especially when compared to the dingy yellow glow from conventional filament style bulbs.

Now you can do a complete LED conversion using our Audi C6 A6/S6 Sedan LED Interior Lighting Kit. It contains all the LEDs needed for a total lighting upgrade. No need for guesswork or complicated ordering of individual bulbs.

Free Shipping on Complete Interior Kit!!

*Click HERE to order or for more information. *


Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

